# Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Forum
Ich angle ja leidenschaftlich gerne im Urlaub in Spanien, Roses, aber bin nun wirklich nicht im Bilde über die komplizierten heutigen Techniken. Also vorweg: Ich kann mit irgendwelchen Montagennamen nichts anfangen, und will auch nichts zu kompliziertes haben. Ich angel schon seit Jahren auf Grund oder halt mit nem Schwimmer, habe es aber als Kind von meinem Vater beigebracht bekommen und der war auch kein Profi sondern nur Amateur. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: erklärt einem Anfänger was er machen soll.
Zum eigentlichen Thema, ich will jetzt endlich auch mal einen Fisch fangen der mal zieht und kämpft und nicht nur so 10cm Fischchen.
Mein Plan: Ich will Brassen fangen wie z.B. Bandbrasse,Goldbrasse,Marmorbrasse,Zweibindenbrasse,blablabla

Eigentlich angel ich schon seit meinen ersten Anglerstunden auf Brassen(oder versuche es) fange aber keine, sondern nur lästige Meerjunker oder Bogas und vllt mal Grundeln.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben bezüglich Köder, Montage und Standort? Wer hat Erfahrung was es für Probleme gibt? 
Gibt es vllt Gummiköder mit denen sich Brassen (leicht) fangen lassen? Muss ich anfüttern, wenn ja womit?
Fragen über Fragen! Ich hoffe ihr habt Antworten für mich 
Gruss scorp


----------



## Seatrout (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Also,

is im prinzip gar nicht so schwer.

Wie sieht denn die küste aus an der du angelst.
Fels,sand,seegras?

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:

für große brassen mit einsiedlerkrebsen angeln.
besser abends und nachts fischen.
nicht auf felsgrund angeln.
besser auf reinen sandgrund, da kommen die großen brassen abends und nachst ganz nah ans ufer.

in großen häfen kannst du bei tiefen wasser auch tagsüber schon gute fische fangen.

aber ne brasse von über nem kilo ist schon sehr groß.

viele grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

hi seatrout
Ich habe alles wo ich im urlaub hinfahre habe sand mit seegras sand mit felsen und seegras mit felsen.
Klopp ich die häuser von den einsiedlern kaputt oder häng ich die mit haus dran, was mir irgendwie nicht logisch erscheint?
Brasse von 1 kg wär ja schon der knüller, ich will einfach überhaupt mal eine fangen. 
Dort wo ich dann angeln könnte habe ich die möglichkeit auf weit und breit sand oder sand mit drumherum seegrasinseln.
schonmal danke vllt habt ihr ja noch weitere tipps
gruss scorp


----------



## cafabu (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Moin, moin,
meine Erfahrungen sind von den Canaren.
1.
Einfach mit Pose angeln, kann ruhig ne größere sein. Möglichst lange Rute (Reiseteleskop).
25 bis 30er Schnur (Mono)
Kräftiger 4er Haken.
Mittelwasser.
Felsiges Ufer mit Sandanteilen auf dem Grund, tief abfallend.
Köder: Krebsfleich, Krabben, Seeigelfleisch, Innereien von anderen Fischen. Alles was _"fleischig"_ ist.
Anfüttern mit o. a. Ködern lohnt sich.
2.
Spinnrute
kleine Twister (grelle Farben) 10 - 15 Gramm.
Anfüttern (s. o.)
Zwischen Grund und Mittelwasser twistern.

Hat auf den Canaren eigendlich immer gefunzt.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

was hat denn besser funktioniert? das 1. oder das 2.? 
hoffe da geht noch mehr 
gruss scorp


----------



## cafabu (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Moin, moin,
Da gab es keine großen Unterschiede. Wenn Du genug Material zum Anfüttern hast und immer ein wenig so alle 5-10 min reinschmeißt kommen beide Metoden gut an. Persönlich habe ich das Spinnangeln mehr betrieben, da ich es spannender finde.
Ohne anfüttern war das Posenangeln erfolgreicher.
Das Anfüttermaterial lässt sich auch mit Brot vermehren. Meines Erachtens hat dies die Palette der Fischarten vergrößert. Falls es in der Nähe Fischer gibt, kannst Du da bestimmt Abfälle bekommen mit denen es sich sehr gut anfüttern lässt.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Seatrout (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Also meiner erfahrung nach fangen im mittelmeer vor alles krebse gut größere brassen und du vermeidest den ständigen ärger mit den meerjunkern.

klar das haus muss weg.dann einfach aufziehen und raus damit.
die krebse findest du zwischen den steinen im flachen wasser.

beste grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

ja einsiedlerkrebse gibts ja zu millionen. Ich werds dann ausprobieren fahre allerdings erst mitte juli. 
Wenn ich keine lästigen Meerjunker mehr fange und andere Fische wär das ja schon ein segen!
gruss scorp


----------



## Andre´ (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Die ganzen Lippfische umgehst du, indem du wie bereits genannt über Sandgrund angelst. Ich fische jedes Jahr auf Brassen in Lanzarote oder Fue.
Meine Taktik sieht so aus, dass ich mit Pose im unteren Wasserdrittel an einer angefütterten Stelle angle, meist von einer Mole aus. Futter ist eingeweichtes Weissbrot, Semmelbrösel, etc versetzt mit Fischigem Lockstoff, oder zerstampften Sardienen. Hierbei werden allerdings auch Massen an Kleinfischen angelockt, die dir innerhalb von Sekunden jeden Köder vom Haken fressen #q
Bis auf einen :vik:  Hühnchenbrust, nämlich. Lässt sich wunderbar portionieren und hält ganz toll am Haken. Die Fische lieben den Köder, ist deutlich fängiger als Teig/Garnelen/Tintenfisch.
allerdings musst du dich durch das Kleinzeug durchangeln.

 Mit dieser Methode habe ich täglich zwischen 5-10 Brassen in Grössen bis 40cm gefangen. Für das Kleinzeug ne Lösezange bereithalten und nicht zu lange warten mit dem Anhieb. 

Nachts vom Strand aus lässt es sich auch gut Angeln, Grundblei und Garnelen als Köder. Ich fand das "Stippen" allerdings viel lustiger.

Lg

André


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

hühnchenbrust? wäre ja ne günstige alternative wenn das nachts auch klappt! nimmst du die roh oder machste noch was damit?


----------



## Andre´ (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Die ist roh, abends würde ich noch bissi Lockstoff draufhauen.


----------



## zulu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

*Brassen lieben würmer !!!*

Vllt etwas strange aber  :

Zu hause dicke tauwürmer in massen einsammeln ,

die dann ganz fett einsalzen , ein kilo für 50 tiere,

 und länger im plastikeimer stehen lassen .

Die werden dann zäh und nur noch grosse fische können 

das bewältigen.  

Deckel auf den eimer und ab damit an die küste. 

Ein halber wurm reicht gegebenenfalls  als köder.

Sonst vor ort seeringelwürmer kaufen.

 Kann man auch mit salz haltbar machen.

Sandige plätze zwischen den felsen , ganz einfach mit 

laufbleimontage auf grund.    

Kleine , megascharfe, kurzschenklige gamakatsu haken

an 25 bis 30 er vorfach. 

Rute waagrecht mit ringbissanzeiger ablegen, 

beim leisesten zupfer sofort anschlagen.



#h

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

das klingt wirklich strange. ich denke das es mir zuviel arbeit ist und bestimmt bis zum himmel stinkt.
mit der hühnchenbrust muss ich mal ausprobieren, geht auch anderes geflügel? z.b. pute?


----------



## zulu (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Würmer ...Würmer...

Bin gestern von einem tierfreund aufmerksam gemacht worden, daß es eine mordssauerei ist die würmer ins salz zu legen  #d  |krach: geht ja gaaaaarnicht !

Man muß die würmer natürlich vorher erschiessen !! 

Der freund ist dann mit dem auto 100 km heim gefahren.
Hat bei dem herrlichen sauwetter in bayern wieviele lumbricus terrestris und co totgefahren ? |kopfkrat

Egal, es gibt auch in spanien riesige tauwürmer. In der nähe von grünland und gärten findet man sie nach starkem regen auf der strasse.
 Die kann man natürlich auch frisch nehmen und dann im salzwasser versenken. Sie sind dann nur nicht so zäh.


#h

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

man kann sich aber nicht wirklich darauf verlassen dass es in spanien im hochsommer starkregen gibt. Da nehm ich doch lieber die Hühnchenbrust denn da komm ich immer dran und nicht nur einmal alle 2 monate


----------



## Pladuck (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Hallo scorp10n77,
du warst scheinbar schon öfters dort, wirst dich vielleicht auch mit den Vorschriften etwas auskennen?
Ich habe auch vor, mal einen Urlaub an der C.Brava zu machen.
Habe auf einer Touristic-Seite gelesen, daß man sich eine Lizenz fürs fischen holen muss - auch für die Küste. Stimmt das ?
Wenn ja, wo genau gibt's den Wisch und was kostet das ?
Gruß
pladuck


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

hi pladuck 
du brauchst schon eine lizenz und die bekommste wahrscheinlich im touristenamt, aber mal ganz ehrlich ich kenne niemanden der da mal kontrolliert wurde. Ich bin noch nie kontrolliert worden und habe die guardia civil auch noch nie überhaupt auf ner Hafenmole getroffen, geschweige denn an der küste. 
Das einzige wo man aufpassen muss ist bei uns in roses im neuen yachthafen, da ist es verboten und die hafenbehörde fährt da auch alle 15-30 min her. Da angelt nie einer weil die alle sofort weggescheucht werden.
gruss scorp


----------



## Sargo (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Hy,

Hänchenbrust ??? Habe ich noch nie gehört !

Paar tips sicher auch von Algarve update rausziehen.

Grüße

Sargo  |supergri


----------



## Filipecardoso (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Hänchenbrust kann mal funktionieren,das ist richtig aber besser wie Garnellen ist "leicht"ubertrieben|supergri
Das Meerbrassen Würmer lieben ist bekant aber es funktioniert am besten vom Strand aus,an felsigen grund mit der pose mal garnellen lebend (camarinha)oder camarao aus den Supermarkt
natürlich ist frische sardinen fillet (nicht mit den messer schneiden sondern mit den finger)besser stinkt aber ein bissyen danach so die hände als auch die ganze geräte,angeködert werd
mit kleine stüke (nicht die gräten und soweiter)währe ein fehler.
Dieses exemplar ist mit Würm/casulo gefangen worden,allerdings vom Strand aus,hab schön grössere gefangen...






FC


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

das is maln geiles teil ich werde wahrscheinlich nem paar sachen durchprobiern im urlaub und dann wenn ichs nich vergesse nene erfahrungsbericht schreiben. aber ich fahr ja erst in 3 wochen


----------



## Andre´ (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*



Filipecardoso schrieb:


> Hänchenbrust kann mal funktionieren,das ist richtig aber besser wie Garnellen ist "leicht"ubertrieben|supergri
> Das Meerbrassen Würmer lieben ist bekant aber es funktioniert am besten vom Strand aus,an felsigen grund mit der pose mal garnellen lebend (camarinha)oder camarao aus den Supermarkt
> natürlich ist frische sardinen fillet (nicht mit den messer schneiden sondern mit den finger)besser stinkt aber ein bissyen danach so die hände als auch die ganze geräte,angeködert werd
> mit kleine stüke (nicht die gräten und soweiter)währe ein fehler.
> ...




Die Hänchenbrust bezog sich auf s angeln tagsüber mit anfüttern. Nachts brauchst du dich ja nicht durch tausende Kleinfische angeln, da sollten Würmer und Garnelen topköder sein.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

So ich bedanke mich nochmal für eure Tipps! Werde so viel ausprobieren wie mir möglich ist! Fahre morgen nach Spanien und werde wenn ichs nicht vergesse einen Bericht schreiben!
Gruss scorp


----------



## Andre´ (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Rückmeldungen sind immer nett, das würde mich freuen 

Viel Spass und Glück 


André


----------



## Filipecardoso (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

@Andre

Anelidien Garnelen,weichkraben sind ob Tag oder Nacht immer der beste vahll,Hänchenbrust ist nur ein schlechter alternative die ich als "Brassentöter"( in den Winter monate) bekannt nicht nehmen werde,dafür giebts andere bessere köder...
Filets von frische sardinen sind auch ganz leicht zu bekomen und 
nicht zu vergleichen mit hänchenbrust.#d...Die filets anködern der rest anfuttern,das istes.

FC


----------



## mr-bugg (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Ich war jetzt in Frankreich nahe Narbonne. Also nicht so weit von der Costa Brava entfernt ca 150 Km. Die Franzosen haben vorwiegend mit Seeringelwürmern geangelt und waren vor allem an Flußmündungen erfolgreich. Dort wurde auch Aal und andere feine Sachen gefangen. Die Montage war sehr simpel. Vier bis sechser Haken an einem 1m Vorfach. Wirbel Grundblei, Seeringelwurm aufgezogen fertig. Ruten um die 3,0 Meter kamen zum Einsatz.

MfG Tom


----------



## Sargo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Hallo Felipe,

wann gibt es Weichkrabben ???

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Hallo 
Bin gestern aus meinem Spanienurlaub zurückgekehrt und wollte jetzt mal nen Feedback schreiben. 
Vorab: Ich habe die Hähnchenbrust, Krebse, Muscheln und Tintenfisch durchprobiert. Die Seeringelwürmer hab ich mir gespart weil da all die Jahre vorher auch nichts drauf gebissen hat ausser kleinfisch.
Fangen wir mal mit den Krebsen an:ICh habe an einem Sandstrand beim Muscheln suchen die Krebse die ich ausm Sandgewühlt habe mitgenommen(8Stück, einer mit Eiern) Die Hab ich ganz aufn Haken gepackt hab damit aber nix gefangen. Irgendwie hats den Fischen nicht gemundet. 
Muscheln hab ich mal nen Barsch gefangen, esse sie aber lieber selbst als damit zu angeln. An Einem Strand hab ich dann mit ner Muschel auch ne kleine Brasse von 10cm gefangen mit ner Schnur die ich um ne Rolle gemacht hab, Haken dran und im Sand wühlen dann kommen Fische.
Auf den Tintenfisch habe ich eine Rotbrasse von 10cm gefangen und noch Kleinfisch. Die Rotbrasse hab ich sogar gegessen und sie war echt schmackhaft.
Die Hähnchenbrust habe ich am meisten benutzt weil die immer mal wieder im Kühlschrank war. Habe sie ausserdem immer wieder probiert weil ich nach meinem 2. Wurf direkt ne fette Rotbrasse dran hatte. War allerdings ausser jeder Menge an Basrschen die darauf auch beissen das einzige gute. Foto könnte ich nohc nachliefern. 
Fazit: Wenn man die ganzen Stunden berücksichtigt die ich auf der Mole gessesen,gestanden und gelegen habe ist das echt mager. Ich hatte aber vielleicht auch nicht den idealen Platz. Wenn mir noch jemand erfahrungwen aus seinem Angelurlaub bericxhten könnte und noch Tipps hat bin ich weiterhin dankbar!
Gruss scorp


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Brassenangeln an der Costa Brava*

Der jetzige Urlaub war mit neuen Tipps auch sehr erfolgreich, hab hier was dazu geschrieben:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3437591#post3437591


----------

